# Get your gear out!



## Spesh

There are some nice images being posted by board members in this section of the forum, so I thought it would be interesting to see what gear everyone is using.

I will start off with my photography equipment (the 14-24 is with Nikon, having its service)....








Left to right:

- D800 + SB-700 flashgun
- Nikkor 35mm f/2D
- Nikkor 50mm f/1.8D
- Nikkor 85mm f/1.8G
- Nikkor 24-70mm f/2.8
- Nikkor 70-200mm f/2.8 VRII


----------



## spirit

Nice thread idea! Not got much in the way of lenses (still only got the kit lens haha) but I've got a few other accessories.





You'll have to excuse the photo quality - took the photo with my old Fuji S4000 camera (which I was using before I got my Nikon).

Anyway, in the photo:
Nikon D3200 with the 18-55mm VR DX lens
Jessops 360AFD flashgun (mounted on top of the D3200)
SanDisk Extreme 45MB/s 16GB SD card (500 RAWs, 4hrs of 1080p 24 FPS video)
SanDisk Extreme 45MB/s 32GB SD card (1000 RAWs, 8hrs of 1080p 24 FPS video)
Nikon EN-EL14 Li-Ion batteries (x2)
Nikon ML-L3 infra-red remote shutter release
Nikon D3200 body cap
Generic brand 'handstrap' for the body (sometimes I use this strap, but usually I use the neckstrap which was included with the camera)
LowePro Nova 180 AW bag
Hahnel Triad 30 Lite tripod


----------



## Kornowski

I wish it was mine, but it's works, get to borrow it if I want which is awfully kind of them. 

Canon 60D, 24-70L, 70-200 f/4, 50mm f/1.8, Sony Z5E, various Rode mics, mic booms and field recorders, matte box, rails, follow focus, Glidetrack slider/shoulder rig and the this bad boy! 16ft jib with remote pan/tilt head and field monitor, it's insane!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Nice idea. I'll do one of these this weekend :good:


----------



## WeatherMan

I think I miss-read the thead title


----------



## Justin

Bodies:
• Canon EOS 3 
• Canon EOS 60D 

Lenses:
• Canon EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM 
• Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 MkII 
• Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 USM 
• Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L USM

Accessories:
• YongNuo YN465 Speedlite
• YongNuo RF-603 Trigger & Receiver 
• HorusBennu C-3540V Carbon Fibre Tripod _(not in photo)_


----------



## spirit

Got my Nikkor 55-300 AF-S VR DX in the mail this morning. 

Please excuse the picture quality, took the photos with my phone.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Crappy shot of all my equipment, but I'll list it out:





Left to right:
EOS 7D with battery grip and Speedlite 430EX II
Sennheiser MRK 400 shotgun mic
Remote shutter control
Canon 100mm f/2.8 macro
Sigma 10-20mm f/2.8
Canon 70-200mm f/4L
Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8
Canon 28-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS
EOS 50D with battery grip.


----------



## spirit

Good stuff Travis. :good: I want a battery grip, but Nikon don't make them for the D3200. 

Better photos of my D3200 with the Nikkor 55-300 (since my mobile phone shots in my last post were pretty poor  )


----------



## Turbo10




----------



## spirit

Turbo10 said:


>



I'll need to purchase a film SLR like that next year if I do photography at college after year 11. Darkroom processing and using film is part of the syllabus.


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> I'll need to purchase a film SLR like that next year if I do photography at college after year 11. Darkroom processing and using film is part of the syllabus.



I havent used it for years, last time i took a load of pictures with it they all sucked haha.


----------



## spirit

My Rode VideoMic Rycote arrived! Really impressed with the improved audio quality. Looking forward to recording some proper videos with it.

Here it is on the D3200 with the 18-55 kit lens:






And here it is on the D3200 with the 55-300:









Sorry for the photo quality, took them on my phone.


----------



## Kornowski

spirit said:


> My Rode VideoMic Rycote arrived! Really impressed with the improved audio quality. Looking forward to recording some proper videos with it.
> 
> Here it is on the D3200 with the 18-55 kit lens:
> Sorry for the photo quality, took them on my phone.



Nice! I've got the VideoMic Pro, Rode are by far the best in terms of audio quality!


----------



## spirit

Kornowski said:


> Nice! I've got the VideoMic Pro, Rode are by far the best in terms of audio quality!



Ah cool! I'm a bit too poor for the pro, lol.  

Would you recommend getting a dead cat? How much difference does it make? 

I've tested out my mic (recording some video with it tonight actually) and there is a big difference between it and the onboard audio, which sounds like you're in a tin can most of the time,


----------



## Kornowski

spirit said:


> Ah cool! I'm a bit too poor for the pro, lol.
> 
> Would you recommend getting a dead cat? How much difference does it make?
> 
> I've tested out my mic (recording some video with it tonight actually) and there is a big difference between it and the onboard audio, which sounds like you're in a tin can most of the time,




Does the VideoMic have -10db, 0db and +20db settings on it's preamp? If so, put it on +20db, it'll use the mic's preamp so the AGC in the camera will be much lower, resulting in less hiss and noise.

Yeah, definitely. It pretty much eliminates wind noise - so if you use it outdoors a lot I'd get one!

Did some recording with mine the other night, but the hotshoe is broken at the moment so I need to get a replacement.


----------



## Perkomate

Man, I need more stuff.

It's so hard to decide between a car or computer gear or camera gear.

1st world problems.


----------



## Spesh

- Gripped D800 
- SB-700 flashgun
- Nikkor 1.4 Teleconverter
- Nikkor 35mm f/2D
- Nikkor 50mm f/1.8D
- Nikkor 85mm f/1.8G
- Nikkor 24-70mm f/2.8
- Nikkor 70-200mm f/2.8 VRII 
- Nikkor 400mm f/2.8 VRII

I got the 400mm 2.8 this week. It is a beast of a lens, very heavy indeed. The images that it produces are nothing short of stunning.


----------



## voyagerfan99

That lens must have been easily $3,500.


----------



## Spesh

voyagerfan99 said:


> That lens must have been easily $3,500.



They are £6,700 in the UK, so around $10,000.


----------



## spirit

I need that lens!


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> That lens must have been easily $3,500.


The Canon 400mm f/2.8L IS is $7,999


----------



## G80FTW

Pretty much the extent of my photography equipment:








Hopefully next month though, I plan on "trading" this camera in for a DSLR. Since an entry level DSLR isnt much more expensive than this.  It gets the job done for me though. Best point and shoot Iv worked with. Its lacking a few things that I want though, mostly a viewfinder. Almost impossible to get good focus without a viewfinder.


----------



## G80FTW

My cheap telephoto lens 





60-700mm f/12

Its actually not horribly bad as a telephoto lens considering it wasnt made for a camera. But my camera mounts perfectly to it. I do have to crop the pictures down but all in all its not bad for $50 and Im only using a point and shoot so its not like I would take amazing pictures with it anyway.  

The only picture I have taken with it so far. Plan to try and get pictures of the moon, but the damn moon decides to be under me at night now so will have to wait till this weekend when the moon is out during the day.


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> My cheap telephoto lens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60-700mm f/12
> 
> Its actually not horribly bad as a telephoto lens considering it wasnt made for a camera. But my camera mounts perfectly to it. I do have to crop the pictures down but all in all its not bad for $50 and Im only using a point and shoot so its not like I would take amazing pictures with it anyway.
> 
> The only picture I have taken with it so far. Plan to try and get pictures of the moon, but the damn moon decides to be under me at night now so will have to wait till this weekend when the moon is out during the day.



That's awesome!  I didn't think it was that easy to connect your camera to a telescope.


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> That's awesome!  I didn't think it was that easy to connect your camera to a telescope.



Oh yeah, there are mounts out there which you can buy that allow you to attach your camera body to a telescope. Pretty sure my local photography shop sells them.


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> Oh yeah, there are mounts out there which you can buy that allow you to attach your camera body to a telescope. Pretty sure my local photography shop sells them.



Yup. I hear some can be very expensive though. Luckily with a point and shoot camera, it just so happens that my lens fits perfectly into the slot where the eye peice does and the mounting screws hold it in place. Im actually going to find a way to mount it to the eye peice though which will get rid of the need to crop the pictures and prevent me from damaging the motor in the lens.


----------



## G80FTW

Perfected the setup. Used duct tape in the end to flush the camera lens with the eye piece on the telescope. Works almost too good.  The only problem is setting up the tripod to hold the camera for taking pictures is a pain but well worth it.


----------



## Punk

G80FTW said:


> Perfected the setup. Used duct tape in the end to flush the camera lens with the eye piece on the telescope. Works almost too good.  The only problem is setting up the tripod to hold the camera for taking pictures is a pain but well worth it.



Picssss!!!!


----------



## G80FTW

*Nikon D3100 2 Lens Kit*

Finally got a real camera, the Nikon D3100 kit from best buy that came with the standard 18-55mm lens and a nice 55-200mm lens.  Im having alot of fun with the 55-200mm lens.


----------



## spirit

Nice, they're good cameras. I see you've also got a flashgun.

I can't speak for the 55-200 (since I own the 55-300) but I can say that the kit 18-55 lens is a really good lens.


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> Nice, they're good cameras. I see you've also got a flashgun.
> 
> I can't speak for the 55-200 (since I own the 55-300) but I can say that the kit 18-55 lens is a really good lens.



I can say that it has made me want to get 2 more lenses in the future. The F/1.8 35mm for night photography that I seen and maybe one with a little more zoom.


----------



## Fatback

My Sony Gear







Sony Alpha A33
Bower SFD296S Flash
Sony 18-55mm f3.5-5.6
Sigma Macro 28-80mm f3.5-5.6
Minolta 35-70mm f4
Minolta 50mm f1.7
Minolta 75-300mm f/4.5-5.6 II

My Canon Gear. I just picked all this up Yesterday for $100 from a friend. Everyting is in perfect condition. Thinking about selling it if anyone may be interested.






Canon Rebel XT/350D
Canon 18-55mm f3.5-5.6 II
Canon 70-300mm f4.5-5.6 III


And all of it in my bag.






My not look like it but there is 2 bodies, 7 lenses, a flash, plus batteries, memory cards, and everything else in that one bag. It's a tight fit but I got it all in there.


----------



## Harry Potter

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## spirit

G80FTW said:


> I can say that it has made me want to get 2 more lenses in the future. The F/1.8 35mm for night photography that I seen and maybe one with a little more zoom.



I've had a play with the f/1.8 35mm with my D3200. It's a really nice affordable lens actually. I've got some test shots of it on my Flickr if you're interested here http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/9489146944/ and here http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/9489145798/in/photostream/

I was going to buy it, so I went to my local photography shop to have a go, but when I told the sales person that I wanted to do landscapes he recommend the Sigma 10-20 f/4.0-5.6 to me instead (which for landscapes is a better lens). I took some test shots with that - just to give you an idea of how wide 10mm is (even on a crop body), here is a test shot I took with it http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/9489145602/ and in B&W http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/9489144284/

So, I think my next lens purchase is definitely going to be the Sigma 10-20 f/4.0-5.6, but I might get the 35mm a bit later down the line. I'm not too sure what I'd do with the 35mm but as you said, it's good for night photography because of the large aperture.

As for a longer lens, I've got the 55-300 and you can zoom in pretty close to things with that. Again, look on my Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/sets/72157633401330395/ there's a load of shots I've taken with my 55-300. It's a great lens but I'm not too sure if I'd upgrade from a 55-200, unless you'd be prepared to get rid of the 55-200 perhaps. As you can see, I use it mainly for wildlife photography, airshows and flowers.


----------



## spirit

Thought I'd show a photo of all my equipment.






From left to right:
LowePro Nova 180 AW bag
Rode VideoMic (Lycote Mount)
Jessops Flashgun 360AFDN 
1x SanDisk Extreme 16GB 45MB/s
1x SanDisk Extreme 32GB 45MB/s
(There is another SanDisk Extreme 32GB card in the camera body)
Nikon D3200 body
Nikkor AF-S 18-55mm VR DX
Nikkor AG-S 55-300mm VR DX
Nikon Battery (another one in the camera body)
Nikon ML-L3 IR remote

I also own a Hahnel Triad 30 Lite tripod and a Fuji FinePix S4000 bridge camera which is what I used to take this photo, both of which can be seen in the photo below (which I took my phone).


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> I've had a play with the f/1.8 35mm with my D3200. It's a really nice affordable lens actually. I've got some test shots of it on my Flickr if you're interested here http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/9489146944/ and here http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/9489145798/in/photostream/
> 
> I was going to buy it, so I went to my local photography shop to have a go, but when I told the sales person that I wanted to do landscapes he recommend the Sigma 10-20 f/4.0-5.6 to me instead (which for landscapes is a better lens). I took some test shots with that - just to give you an idea of how wide 10mm is (even on a crop body), here is a test shot I took with it http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/9489145602/ and in B&W http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/9489144284/
> 
> So, I think my next lens purchase is definitely going to be the Sigma 10-20 f/4.0-5.6, but I might get the 35mm a bit later down the line. I'm not too sure what I'd do with the 35mm but as you said, it's good for night photography because of the large aperture.
> 
> As for a longer lens, I've got the 55-300 and you can zoom in pretty close to things with that. Again, look on my Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/sets/72157633401330395/ there's a load of shots I've taken with my 55-300. It's a great lens but I'm not too sure if I'd upgrade from a 55-200, unless you'd be prepared to get rid of the 55-200 perhaps. As you can see, I use it mainly for wildlife photography, airshows and flowers.



Well, when I said something with more zoom I was thinking more along the lines of something around 700mm.  If I could ever find something in my price range haha. The 55-200mm lens is certainly getting the job done for me though. I also wouldnt mind having a 10mm lens.  But my primary focus right now is to learn how to use this thing! I took 2 years of photography in high school, been using cameras since elementary school, but this is actually the first DSLR I have used. Never could afford one until now. And now that I have one, I am learning what a beast it is compared to all the point and shoots I have owned in the past. Sure, I could just put it on auto and take great pictures but thats no fun to me. Right now Im taking pictures in full manual and aperture priority modes.  

My biggest problem seems to be focusing. It looks in focus through my viewfinder but then after I take the picture it seems blurry. Maybe its just the cheap lenses but it seems to do fine in autofocus.


----------



## spirit

There's the 600m Nikkor but it costs an arm and a leg and those long lenses are usually best off on the DX bodies probably. They'd seriously dwarf a D3100 haha! 

It's good that you're learning with all the manual modes. Are you also shooting in RAW? If you want to edit, then RAW all the way!


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> There's the 600m Nikkor but it costs an arm and a leg and those long lenses are usually best off on the DX bodies probably. They'd seriously dwarf a D3100 haha!
> 
> It's good that you're learning with all the manual modes. Are you also shooting in RAW? If you want to edit, then RAW all the way!



Id love a 600mm. How many arms and legs are we talking? Im sure after a year of saving I may be able to afford 2 more good quality lenses.  Also, both the lenses mine came with say DX on them. Is the D3100 not a DX body? 

And yes, Im shooting in just RAW.


----------



## Fatback

Here is everything I own, accept for the accessories. 






and Just added a Minolta X-570 to the collection earlier.


----------



## spirit

G80FTW said:


> Id love a 600mm. How many arms and legs are we talking? Im sure after a year of saving I may be able to afford 2 more good quality lenses.  Also, both the lenses mine came with say DX on them. Is the D3100 not a DX body?
> 
> And yes, Im shooting in just RAW.



Yes, the D3100 is a DX body, but there are also FX bodies which are the digital equivalent of 'full frame' (the DX bodies are 'crop bodies' and the focal length is usually multiplied by 1.5 when used with a crop body, so your 200mm is really acting as a 300mm lens on the D3100 I think). Some lenses work better with DX, some with FX.

Turns out the 600mm might work fine with FX, but your D3100 is going to look tiny perched on the end of this beast http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-600mm-T...8&qid=1382950280&sr=8-1&keywords=nikkor+600mm 

I don't know if you'd need to lose an arm and a leg in order to pay the $10,000 cost, or lose an arm and a leg just to carry it out around. 

You could always spend ten times less and get a Sigma 150-500mm http://www.amazon.com/Sigma-150-500...F8&qid=1382950389&sr=8-2&keywords=sigma+500mm, or if you wanted a wider variety of focal lengths, there's the Sigma 50-500mm which is a little bit more http://www.amazon.com/Sigma-50-500m...F8&qid=1382950423&sr=8-5&keywords=sigma+500mm


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> Yes, the D3100 is a DX body, but there are also FX bodies which are the digital equivalent of 'full frame' (the DX bodies are 'crop bodies' and the focal length is usually multiplied by 1.5 when used with a crop body, so your 200mm is really acting as a 300mm lens on the D3100 I think). Some lenses work better with DX, some with FX.
> 
> Turns out the 600mm might work fine with FX, but your D3100 is going to look tiny perched on the end of this beast http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-600mm-T...8&qid=1382950280&sr=8-1&keywords=nikkor+600mm
> 
> I don't know if you'd need to lose an arm and a leg in order to pay the $10,000 cost, or lose an arm and a leg just to carry it out around.
> 
> You could always spend ten times less and get a Sigma 150-500mm http://www.amazon.com/Sigma-150-500...F8&qid=1382950389&sr=8-2&keywords=sigma+500mm, or if you wanted a wider variety of focal lengths, there's the Sigma 50-500mm which is a little bit more http://www.amazon.com/Sigma-50-500m...F8&qid=1382950423&sr=8-5&keywords=sigma+500mm



After looking at the Nikon lenses on their site, I decided maybe its best just to spend $500~ on a teleconvertor and use that with my 200mm lens.  If my lens is in fact acting as a 300mm on my camera then that would increase the focal length to like 510mm right? Im not good with math but it said it would increase it by 70% haha.

If so, 510mm should be more than enough for me I would think. Even this 200mm does have a pretty nice range.


----------



## spirit

I've never used teleconverters and I'm not too sure what most people think of them. If it was me, I'd probably get one of those Sigma 500mm lenses rather than a teleconverter.


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> After looking at the Nikon lenses on their site, I decided maybe its best just to spend $500~ on a teleconvertor and use that with my 200mm lens.  If my lens is in fact acting as a 300mm on my camera then that would increase the focal length to like 510mm right? Im not good with math but it said it would increase it by 70% haha.
> 
> If so, 510mm should be more than enough for me I would think. Even this 200mm does have a pretty nice range.





spirit said:


> I've never used teleconverters and I'm not too sure what most people think of them. If it was me, I'd probably get one of those Sigma 500mm lenses rather than a teleconverter.


I can't speak for Nikon, but with Canon you can only use the teleconverters on the L lenses with fixed apertures, not on the lower end lenses such as the 70-300 f/4-5.6.  I use a 2x TC on my 70-200 2.8 and it does a good job, but even though that lens is considered one of Canon's best in terms of AF performance and IQ, when I stick a 2x Canon TC on it AF is drastically slower, and IQ is worse (only slightly above cropping an image without one), I just use it to retain the extra resolution.  Also, using a TC lowers the maximum aperture, so my 2.8 lens is now a 5.6 lens - making it much worse for low light work.


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> I can't speak for Nikon, but with Canon you can only use the teleconverters on the L lenses with fixed apertures, not on the lower end lenses such as the 70-300 f/4-5.6.  I use a 2x TC on my 70-200 2.8 and it does a good job, but even though that lens is considered one of Canon's best in terms of AF performance and IQ, when I stick a 2x Canon TC on it AF is drastically slower, and IQ is worse (only slightly above cropping an image without one), I just use it to retain the extra resolution.  Also, using a TC lowers the maximum aperture, so my 2.8 lens is now a 5.6 lens - making it much worse for low light work.



Yea the one i looked at said it would also lower the aperture by 1 1/2 f stop. For the price of it, maybe it would be better just to get a better lens. But it will be a while probably befote i can afford anything. Right now i am certainly satisfied with what i got.


----------



## Fatback

Pick up an old Vivitar V2000 today for $7 at a thrift shop. Probably one of my favorite I have found yet. Besides my Minolta X-570


----------



## G80FTW

Fatback said:


> Pick up an old Vivitar V2000 today for $7 at a thrift shop. Probably one of my favorite I have found yet. Besides my Minolta X-570



My first camera was a Vivitar. Back in the late 90s. Was a 1.3MP.


----------



## Punk

G80FTW said:


> Finally got a real camera, the Nikon D3100 kit from best buy that came with the standard 18-55mm lens and a nice 55-200mm lens.  Im having alot of fun with the 55-200mm lens.



Welcome to the World of photography mate 

I'm sure we'll get along better than that police state thread


----------



## Fatback

G80FTW said:


> My first camera was a Vivitar. Back in the late 90s. Was a 1.3MP.



I was just a kid back then lol. This is a 35mm. Trying to get into film photography and expand my knowledge of cameras. Plus My fiance and I love collection old film cameras.


----------



## Geoff

Canon 5D Mark III
Canon 24-105 f/4L
Canon 2x Teleconverter III
Canon 70-200 f/2.8L IS II
Canon 100mm f/2.8L Macro
Canon 17-40 f/4L
Canon 85 1.8
Canon 50 1.8


----------



## spirit

Bumping this to show some additions to my kit since I lost posted in this thread. 

Excuse poor picture quality - the camera on my Nokia isn't the best! 

Anyway, here is my current camera gear.

From L-R:
Rode VideoMic with Rycote Mount
2x Nikon batteries
3x SanDisk Extreme 32GB SD cards
Nikon D3200
Jessops 360AFD Flashgun
Sigma 10-20mm f/4.0-5.6
Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8
Nikon 55-300mm f/4.5-5.6G

And I store most of this in a Lowepro Nova 180 AW bag.

I also have a Hahnel Triad 30 Lite tripod which isn't amazing but not bad for a 30 quid tripod. I don't use it that often anyway so no complaints. 

Also got the Nikon ML-L3 infra-red remote which isn't pictured.



Camera Gear - January 2nd 2015 by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr

Here is what I have in my bag. Tend to store the body with the 17-50 attached, and then store the 10-20, 55-300 and flashgun separately. I would put the 10-20 in its pouch but the Sigma pouches are huge! Got two of them sitting on my shelf now!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Most of my stuff.


----------



## NikonGuy

This is about 50% of my gear. The rest is flash tripods, umbrellas, reflectors, backdrop, flash gels, 3 16bg class 10 pro SD, 3 batteries a few more simple filters. The tripod is a Dolcia Proline. I have a pan head and ball head, really don't know which I like more.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Most of my stuff.


Those look oddly familiar


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yeah, half of my equipment came from you


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeah, half of my equipment came from you



Looking at my stuff quite a bit of it is used too (notably both of my Sigma lenses are used). If you can get a good deal used then go for it, I say.


----------



## NikonGuy

spirit said:


> Looking at my stuff quite a bit of it is used too (notably both of my Sigma lenses are used). If you can get a good deal used then go for it, I say.



Both my lenses are used. Both are refurbished by nikon, got an amazing deal on both, so yeah  I had 4... But sold 2 and my D3100 just to get the big lens.


----------



## spirit

People who buy this stuff tend to look after it very well so it's rare to come across one that's been abused unless you buy spares/repairs.


----------



## voyagerfan99

My 70-200mm f/4L was listed as used on Amazon but was in amazing condition. I had a decent gift card so I only paid $525 or so for it.

The Rokinon was also listed used but looks brand new and I got it for just under $300 or so.

Those are the only two lenses I personally purchased  The rest were either gifts or I bought them off Geoff when I bought the 7D.


----------



## spirit

Yeah both of the Sigmas that I have purchased used from eBay are both in excellent condition and you can hardly tell they are used. 

Admittedly, when the 17-50 arrived the other day I was a bit concerned that it had been owned by a smoker (packaging smelt a bit but the lens itself smelt of new rubber!) and reading online about using camera equipment previously owned by smokers scared me a bit but the lens honestly looks new with no signs of any 'yellow stuff' from a smoker (  ) and the images look great so nothing to worry about. 

It did say in the description though that it was purchased in April 2014 and had only been used once or twice, so it was pretty much new.


----------



## voyagerfan99

You ever worked on a PC owned by a smoker? THAT is bad. I've seen people kill more than one machine from the nicotine and tar the machine sucks in.

That, and they absolutely stink.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> You ever worked on a PC owned by a smoker? THAT is bad. I've seen people kill more than one machine from the nicotine and tar the machine sucks in.
> 
> That, and they absolutely stink.



Yes, I have. Got a friend's whose parents are heavy smokers. Had his PC round mine one weekend to reinstall and did it all in the garage because it stank so much. 

Even took some pics of it  http://s1160.photobucket.com/user/vistakid10/media/DSCF1182.jpg.html?sort=3&o=347 and http://s1160.photobucket.com/user/vistakid10/media/DSCF1175.jpg.html?sort=3&o=350 yuck yuck yuck.

I can remember going round there and coming home stinking. Put me off smoking for LIFE!


----------



## voyagerfan99

That computer is nothing. I've seen way worse.


----------



## spirit

Knew you'd say that. Guess I'm fortunate enough to not have to put up with people who smoke.


----------



## spirit

My Nikon Camera Gear as of June 20th 2015 (Or most of it!) by Jason Brown, on Flickr



My Nikon Camera Gear as of June 20th 2015 (Or most of it!) by Jason Brown, on Flickr



My Nikon Camera Gear as of June 20th 2015 (Or most of it!) by Jason Brown, on Flickr

Here's most of my camera gear as of June 20th 2015 (ignoring various accessories such as spare batteries, film and extra SD cards etc):

Took this photo with a Nokia Lumia 930 in the RAW DNG format and processed in Lightroom 6.1 - impressive performance for a camera phone handheld in fairly low light! (Not my phone, my Dad's! I have a Lumia 625 which has a much lower resolution camera, 5MP vs 20MP, and can't shoot in RAW).

From left to right:
- Nikon 50mm f/1.8G
- Sigma 10-20mm f/4.0-5.6
- Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8
- Nikon 55-300mm f/4.5-5.6
- Jessops 360AFD Flash
- Rode VideoMic Rycote
- Nikon ML-L3 IR Remote
- Nikon D3200
- Nikon F80 (with a Nikon 50mm f/1.4 mounted which I don't own, I'm borrowing that lens for a few weeks to compare to the 1.8G).

Obviously I don't carry this lot around with me all the time. When I'm shooting formal portraits I'll tend to take the flash with me or when I'm shooting aircraft or wildlife I'll take the 55-300, otherwise they usually stay at home. Usually I have the Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 mounted to the D3200 because it's a good 'all rounder' lens. I tend to use the Sigma 10-20mm a lot too because it's great for landscapes and what I tend to shoot.


----------



## Geoff

Nice set of lenses Jason!


----------



## spirit

Geoff said:


> Nice set of lenses Jason!


Thanks!

I loved the 50mm f/1.4D but I had to give it back. I preferred it to my 50mm f/1.8G. My 50mm f/1.8G does suffer a bit from CA but the f/1.4D didn't. When I get a body with in-camera auto-focusing I'll get a used 50mm f/1.4D. 

Also thinking about a Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 or a Sigma 150-500mm as the next lenses!

I've also got a battery grip on my D3200 now. Hahnel HN-D5300. Pics: https://twitter.com/JasonBrown2K13/status/620985807478882304


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I loved the 50mm f/1.4D but I had to give it back. I preferred it to my 50mm f/1.8G. My 50mm f/1.8G does suffer a bit from CA but the f/1.4D didn't. When I get a body with in-camera auto-focusing I'll get a used 50mm f/1.4D.
> 
> Also thinking about a Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 or a Sigma 150-500mm as the next lenses!
> 
> I've also got a battery grip on my D3200 now. Hahnel HN-D5300. Pics: https://twitter.com/JasonBrown2K13/status/620985807478882304


I was looking at the Sigma 150-600, it would be a great budget birding and moon lens!


----------



## spirit

Geoff said:


> I was looking at the Sigma 150-600, it would be a great budget birding and moon lens!


Yeah I'm thinking about 500mm/600mm lenses from an airshow photography point of view. I found that 300mm was a bit short for RIAT this year (and last year) and my 55-300mm is really slow to focus which makes capturing moving subjects hard. A kind lady let me try her 150-500mm at RIAT this year and it was so much faster to focus than my 55-300 and the longer focal length = better shots with no cropping! 

Although for what it is it is good value (a few hundred quid cheaper than a 70-200mm f/2.8 in fact!) it is still expensive if I'm only going to use it a few times a year. So I'd have to go to more airshows or think more about how else I could use it (eg do more wildlife photography). The slow aperture range (I think it's f/4.0-6.3) means it's not great for indoors or low light whereas a 70-200mm f/2.8 would be. It's decisions, decisions, decisions but I think first I want a higher-end body.


----------

